# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αποσυναρμολόγηση μηχανισμού παραθύρου σε Getz του 2007

## Panoss

Το παράθυρό μου έχει κολλήσει (ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω) και προσπαθώ να το αποσυναρμολογήσω για να αλλάξω ό,τι χρειαστεί (μοτέρ; γρίλλια; δεν ξέρω).

Από το Service Manual του Getz 2003, είναι καμιά 10ριά pdf και  παραπάνω, ανοίξτε το A1CS_EG24A_GETZ_2003_CHASSIS_BD.pdf σελ. 15.
Εκεί φαίνεται η μπροστινή πόρτα, τα εξαρτήματα.
Έχω κάνει αποσυναρμολόγηση μέχρι το σημείο στη σελ 17, εκεί που λέει 'Glass and window', στο 2.

Δηλαδή  έχω βγάλει το πλαστικό καπάκι της πόρτας, το προστατευτικό σελοφάν που  εμποδίζει την είσοδο της υγρασίας και προσπάθησα να κατεβάσω το τζάμι,  αλλά δεν κατεβαίνει.
(ξανακούμπωσα τη φύσσα με το κουμπί που ανεβοκατεβάζει το παράθυρο, μπας και γίνει τίποτα, αν και ήξερα)

Ξεβίδωσα μετά και τις τρεις βίδες που  στηρίζουν το μοτέρ καθώς και τις 4 βίδες που στηρίζουν το 'regulator' όπως  το αναφέρει στο manual:


getz-glass-regulator.jpg

*To θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το παράθυρο* όπως στην εικόνα.
Το παράθυρο έχει μείνει ανεβασμένο πάνω (4 πόντους ανοιχτό), δεν κατεβαίνει.
Είτε έχει κολλήσει το συρματόσχοινο είτε το μοτέρ.
Καμιά ιδέα πώς να προχωρήσω την αποσυναρμολόγηση;

----------


## Panoss

Ένα ωραίο βίντεο που εξηγεί πώς είναι και πώς δουλεύει ο μηχανισμός του παραθύρου, τώρα που το είδα κατάλαβα, γιατί από τα σχέδια δεν το καταλάβαινα:




Οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να ξεβιδώσω το τζάμι από το regulator χωρίς να το κατεβάσω (το τζάμι), λογικά πρέπει να γίνεται.
Η έμπνευση μου ήρθε βλέποντας το βίντεο.

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά κατάφερα να το κατεβάσω το τζάμι και να το ξεβιδώσω, αν δεν κατέβει δεν ξεβιδώνει (απορώ τι θα γινότανε στην περίπτωση που δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα).
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει φθαρεί το συρματόσχοινο + έχει σπάσει ένα κομμάτι πλαστικό
DSC-0049.jpg

Άρα τώρα είμαι σε  αναζήτηση σετ επισκευής γρύλου, μάλλον αυτό θα πάρω, αν και λέει ότι είναι για 5πορτο ενώ το δικό μου είναι 3πορτο, ε πιστεύω το ίδιο θα είναι.

Αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο μαγαζί που το 'χει σε κοντινή τιμή με αυτό που έβαλα, προτείνετε.

----------


## nyannaco

Το σετ δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο, πάντως το τζάμι ΔΕΝ είναι ίδιο στο τρίπορτο με το πεντάπορτο (τα τρίπορτα έχουν μεγαλύτερες πόρτες). Οπότε προσοχή, μπορεί και το Set να μην ειναι ίδιο.

----------


## andreastwin

θα παρεις το δικο του.τριπορτο με πενταπορτο υπαρχει διαφορα.το μοτερ περιπου σε ιταλικο κανει 60€ αν το μοτερ ειναι ενταξει θα παρεις μονο τον γρυλο ο οποιος δεν ξερο ποσο κανει.  ολα σχεδον τα αφτερ μαρκετ ειναι ιταλικα,αλλα δουλευουν πολι καλα.τωρα για το που θα το βρεις,internet. καντο αναζητησι στα ελληνικα.

----------


## Panoss

(το μοτέρ είναι μια χαρά)
Ναι έχετε δίκιο είναι διαφορετικό του τρίπορτου από του πεντάπορτου.
Το βρήκα μόνο όλο μαζί (και το μοτέρ), καινούριο ιμιτασιόν, 60 ευρώ στην Αμβροσίου Φραντζή, Νέο Κόσμο.
Δεν το πήρα.

Όμως ένας μάστορας εκεί μου ότι μπορώ να το φτιάξω πολύ φτηνά στην Αίνου, κοντά στην Αμβροσίου Φραντζή, Πουλημένος λέγεται, κάνει επισκευές γρύλων.
Κι αν δεν μου το φτιάξει εκεί μου είπε να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο να μου πεί πού θα βρω φτηνά σετ χωρίς μοτέρ.
Οπότε θα δω αύριο τι θα γίνει τελικά που θα πάω στον Πουλημένο.(ελπίζω να μην με πουλήσει  :Lol:  )

----------


## xrhstos1978

ρωτα και στην Hyundai

----------


## glamor

αν πάρεις τηλ το τσιβολα (καλυβια) μπορεί να έχει κανένα μεταχειρισμένο από απόσυρση αυτοκινήτων

----------


## Panoss

Μεταχειρισμένο (γνήσιο) έπαιζε στα 50 ευρώ.
Εξαίρεση, ένας που τον έδινε 30.

O Πουλημένος τελικά δεν μπορεί να τον φτιάξει.

Οπότε παρήγγειλα καινούριο ιμιτασιόν 60 ευρώ τελική με ΦΠΑ, ιταλικός, έχουν καλή φήμη απ' ότι λένε οι σχετικοί, θα τον παραλάβω αύριο.
Από αυτόν.

Μεταχειρισμένο το απέφυγα γιατί είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο, μπορεί να βγει μια χαρά αλλά μπορεί να βγει και πατάτα.

Πάντως, στην ουσία ένα συρματόσχοινο έχει χαλάσει και θέλει αλλαγή και αυτό το συρματόσχοινο θα μου κοστίσει...60 ευρώ!  :Confused1: 

Οπότε μου περισσεύει ένα μοτέρ, μου φαίνεται θα φτιάξω μια σούβλα για το πάσχα (ή, γιατί όχι, και για τα Χριστούγεννα,  εξάλλου το φαΐ δεν είναι το θέμα των γιορτών_;_  :Lol:  )

----------


## billys7

Καλησπέρα.
Προχθές ανεβάζοντας το παράθυρο του οδηγού άκουσα ένα περίεργο θόρυβο και το μοτέρ του γρύλου γύριζε μόνο του χωρίς να ανεβαίνει το παράθυρο.
Έλυσα και εγώ την πόρτα όπως περιγράφεις στο πρώτο σου πόστ για να δω τι έγινε και βρήκα το πάνω συρματόσχοινο κομμένο. 
Το μοτέρ είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και είδα ότι πουλάνε κιτ μόνο τον υπόλοιπο μηχανισμό.
Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να περιγράψεις τα βήματα που ακολούθησες για να αντικαταστήσεις όλο το μηχανισμό?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

